

Are Magnetically Levitating 'Sky Pods' the Future of Travel? - jyellin
http://www.physorg.com/news172939296.html

======
27182818284
Given how many small accidents occur in parking lots that just have 2d
dimensions X and Y, adding the Z component seems like a bad idea. :)

